# duration home



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I have to say this is the first I have used this and I was pretty impressed. My local BM store has gone out of business so I am now A Duron guy( which is fine) but the customer had Duration home yesterday and it being an ultra deep base still covered in 2 full coats.A little thin but after you got used to it it was OK. Also used SW water borne semi and besides it drying too fast it was not too bad either. I must say I have not used anything from SW for many years as the sales people there were of no help what so ever, so I gave them up. Maybe time to give them a try again.Maybe.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I used what they called matt finished, it should of been call egshell very shiny.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Yea, it was a little shiny.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> I used what they called matt finished, it should of been call egshell very shiny.


Agreed!


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

chrisn said:


> I have to say this is the first I have used this and I was pretty impressed. My local BM store has gone out of business so I am now A Duron guy( which is fine) but the customer had Duration home yesterday and it being an ultra deep base still covered in 2 full coats.A little thin but after you got used to it it was OK. Also used SW water borne semi and besides it drying too fast it was not too bad either. I must say I have not used anything from SW for many years as the sales people there were of no help what so ever, so I gave them up. Maybe time to give them a try again.Maybe.


Chris, What color were you using? I did a blood red with Duration Home Ultra Deep Base and it seemed very transparent along with being thin & a bit too shinny. After 4 coats I went to Bm Regal to get it to cover.
Many have spoke highly of Duration Home but I always seem to experience flashing with it. Just give me the Super Paint.
You guys been hit with S/W price increase, I believe it went into effect this month.
Sage


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

It was a kind of dark chocolate color ( ultra deep base) and yes it was sort of runny( not like any BM paint I was used to) but it did cover in 2 coats( I was surprised ans impressed):yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

If I recall correctly, all I have ever used of DHome has been deep base (dark colors). It does well in coverage and would use it again if requested. If you ever want a product that covers in one coat..... ProMar 200 XP, Great stuff! But limited on sheen (never used it on a repaint, always New Const.) ..... 

J


----------



## slapiton (Jul 28, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of Doitbest paint ? A small local hardware store where I live sells it and it may be the best paint I have ever used. I painted a house in the spring and it went from white walls to a dark brown in one coat. No holidays,no flashing,me and my wife was just amazed.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

DoIt Best is its own chain of hardware stores like TruValue or Ace. I have not been impressed with any product from them but what did you use?


----------

